# Duck Hunting in Danbury/Liverpool area



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

I've got an opportunity to do a lot of duck hunting in the Liverpool area and have heard mixed opinions of the hutning there. 

Does anyone have an experience in hunting in that area?


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

get after it and call me if you need an extra gun! JK. It can be pretty darn good at times. Just gotta figure out it the property in question is holding birds


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Daddy use to refer to that area as "the Slop Bowl". We duck hunted there for years.

You do need a mud buggy to get around when it is wet.

All the best!


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

It can be average to excellent it depends alot on which property your hunting.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I've hunted all over that area - rice farms, reservoirs, fish farms, the marsh, going back to when Hoskins Mound was a Texaco lease. There's incredible diversity of habitat and good numbers of waterfowl most years. The deeper reservoirs are often good later in the day (don't give up early). Some places are over-hunted, but the well managed properties usually do well. 

I could drive my truck to my hunting spots without rutting the roads most of the time, on most of the places around there, if the weather hadn't been terribly wet.


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

This place appears to have been set up for crawfish/catfish farms... They have plenty of water and nice driveable roads. I'm glad to hear that there is good hunting in the area, I was getting a little nervous.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

dk, where ya hunting at? i have a lease in danbury that im running too. Hunting can be great, just like most places it will have its bad times as well.


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

DWhite, I'm hutning off of 210, close to 2004.



dwhite said:


> dk, where ya hunting at? i have a lease in danbury that im running too. Hunting can be great, just like most places it will have its bad times as well.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

dknut said:


> DWhite, I'm hutning off of 210, close to 2004.


 Los Hombres?


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

dknut said:


> DWhite, I'm hutning off of 210, close to 2004.


Ah ok I believe i know where you are, we are back behind Fillips. 
Brete, Thats not Los Hombres, thats off of CR 171


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm one of the owners of the ponds Los Hombres leases....we also have ponds off 210....


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Really, well ill be d*mned lol, learn something new everyday.


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Brete, I'm leasing the land from Chance Keller with Premier Waterfowl... 

New to this area of duck hunting...Hope it turns out good.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

We just bought water for all our ponds. They had gone completely dry.....man, I hate spendin money on water. All in all the hunting is pretty good ....some slow days but it's easy as it gets. Just pull up to the pond and get after it.....I'm headed out there this afternoon lookin for dove....we have alot of land leased in the area and have had a some good hunts this year.....Good Luck......

Bret


----------



## Huntingislife (Oct 9, 2021)

Do yall have any land for lease this year or day lease?


----------



## Huntingislife (Oct 9, 2021)

BretE said:


> We just bought water for all our ponds. They had gone completely dry.....man, I hate spendin money on water. All in all the hunting is pretty good ....some slow days but it's easy as it gets. Just pull up to the pond and get after it.....I'm headed out there this afternoon lookin for dove....we have alot of land leased in the area and have had a some good hunts this year.....Good Luck......
> 
> Bret


Bye chance would you have any land this year for lease or day hunts for ducks and maybe doves ? THANKS


----------



## Huntingislife (Oct 9, 2021)

dwhite said:


> Really, well ill be d*mned lol, learn something new everyday.


Any land for lease this year in danbury or day leases?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Huntingislife said:


> Bye chance would you have any land this year for lease or day hunts for ducks and maybe doves ? THANKS


No sir….


----------

